# FM P-12-42



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone know if the F-M P-12-42 AKA speed merchant is still in service. only 4 were made. they are duel mode.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 12, 2009)

nevermind found out on another forum all 4 were scrapped in the late 70's early 80"s


----------

